# DMS obito vs Ems madara



## sabre320 (Apr 18, 2017)

In your opinion who wins between these two uchiha?
Stipulations : Obito does not have rikudo chakra
Distance 50m
Knowledge:Manga
Mindstate: IC


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 18, 2017)

DMS Obito takes it.

This Obito presumably has PS, 2x Kamui speed etc.

He eventually sends Mads and his Susanoo to boxland.

Like someone said to me before, there's a reason Kishi never gave Obito 2 MS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 18, 2017)

Make it Rinnegan Mads (pre JJ) and hed win

EMS mads can pull something out if he gets Kurama as he can TBB spam until Kamui runs out but w/o kurama Mads really cant do much tho...Only hope would be genjutsu

Id put my money on Obito here as things stand

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Apr 18, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Make it Rinnegan Mads (pre JJ) and hed win
> 
> EMS mads can pull something out if he gets Kurama as he can TBB spam until Kamui runs out but w/o kurama Mads really do much tho...Only hope would be genjutsu
> 
> Id put my money on Obito here as things stand



But Asspulldara has more fire-power. Surely, 1 swing with PS is all it will take to defeat Obito.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 18, 2017)

Hussain said:


> But Asspulldara


Stopped reading there tbh


----------



## Trojan (Apr 18, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Stopped reading there tbh



"informative" 

Can't rate.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 18, 2017)

Hussain said:


> "informative"
> 
> Can't rate.


Why not?

Thats never happened to me b4...

The site on the fritz or sumthing?


----------



## Trojan (Apr 18, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Why not?
> 
> Thats never happened to me b4...
> 
> The site on the fritz or sumthing?



some DH banned me because I use it a lot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Android (Apr 18, 2017)

Madara still wins this of course .

* Even if we assume Obito can use PS , Madara's PS coating the Kyuubi would still be supeiror , Obito ha his Kamui Shuriken , while Madara has Kyuso Enbu , Obito an only fire 4 at a time , he warps 4 TBBs while countless others obliterates his Susano .
* Outside of Susanoo , there isn't much that Obito can do to Madara's Iso Susanoo , Madara can keep spamming TBBs until Obito's Intang is worn out and then he gets eradicated .
* Madara can also use KB to disrup Obito's warping attempts , he has the straight komma EMS , he can easily read Obito's movements and counter him in CQC . Obito can not warp faster than Madara can react .
* DB4 also have Madara as the strongest man of the Uchiha clan , Obito isn't winning this battle .

Reactions: Disagree 3 | Dislike 2


----------



## Android (Apr 18, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Make it Rinnegan Mads (pre JJ) and hed win


Doesn't need it


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 18, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Doesn't need it


I said as much 


WorldsStrongest said:


> EMS mads can pull something out if he gets Kurama as he can TBB spam until Kamui runs out


----------



## Android (Apr 18, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> I said as much


I know , but the Rinne would just an overkill


----------



## Android (Apr 18, 2017)

@Clowe , get off that dis button , seriously


----------



## Trojan (Apr 18, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Obito can not warp faster than Madara can react .


indeed.
the hashi statue naruto started on...
the hashi statue naruto started on...




> Madara can keep spamming TBBs until Obito's Intang is worn out and then he gets eradicated .


No need to spam. TBB has a huge AoE, where the Kamui does not have any. One TBB should be more than enough.


----------



## Android (Apr 18, 2017)

Hussain said:


> indeed.
> the hashi statue naruto started on...
> the hashi statue naruto started on...


I'm talking about warping away Madara , not self-warping 
Obito warping away from the battlefield would be a BFR .


Hussain said:


> No need to spam. TBB has a huge AoE, where the Kamui does not have any. One TBB should be more than enough.




Minato has an ability that hard counters Kamui , Madara doesn't have that so he would go to the other option which is outlasting it .
And when that happens , Madara's attack will actually vaporize Obito , it won't just be like Minato vs Obito where Obito only lost an arm because Minato didn't have a strong jutsu to one-shot him , and if he did , all the dumb shit that happened in the Manga because of Obito's retarded ass could've been avoided 
Edit : I'd love to see Kamui bsuting Madar's PS btw


----------



## sabre320 (Apr 18, 2017)

You  mean an exhausted kakashi managed to warp the gedos arm mid summoning with one eye and was about to kamui the juubis head but with 2 eyes he cant kamui the head gem of ps....ok and why does madara get kurama and not obito? Both can use the summoning and can unsummon it aswell...one eyed kakashi was able to warp gedo mazo mid summoning that is massive speed so much so kcm minato was amazed yet with double the speed he cant against madara who will get the time to summon kurama cover it with ps charge bijudamas and launch a barrage while obito who has st techniques and double kamui will look at him and wait....ok..lets get into madara tagging him....tbb speed is absolutely trivial to obitos kamui teleportation and phasing he can warp behind kyuubi sussano before they reach him..even juubidara was trolled and a dying obito tagged him point blank without getting touched..


----------



## kayz (Apr 18, 2017)

Rikudo DMS Obito rapes


----------



## Android (Apr 18, 2017)

sabre320 said:


> You  mean an exhausted kakashi managed to warp the gedos arm mid summoning with one eye and was about to kamui the juubis head but with 2 eyes he cant kamui the head gem of ps....ok and why does madara get kurama and not obito? Both can use the summoning and can unsummon it aswell...one eyed kakashi was able to warp gedo mazo mid summoning that is massive speed so much so kcm minato was amazed yet with double the speed he cant against madara who will get the time to summon kurama cover it with ps charge bijudamas and launch a barrage while obito who has st techniques and double kamui will look at him and wait....ok..lets get into madara tagging him....tbb speed is absolutely trivial to obitos kamui teleportation and phasing he can warp behind kyuubi sussano before they reach him..even juubidara was trolled and a dying obito tagged him point blank without getting touched..


I don't want to go in a long discussion now since i'm tired as shit , so i'm only gonna do it once .


Kakashi warped the GM's head , a thing that can not defend it's self , unlike Madara and his PS .
Obito has long ranged Kamui in his right eye , and he has short ranged Kamui in his left , long ranged Kamui with both eyes don't exist .
Kakashi thought he could warp away the Juubi's head or w/e , and his thoughts don't mean much to me , and he also had Kurama's chakra which boost his eye power at least 6x .Obito doesn't have that .
Madara has the EMS and his chakra poll is much larger , he could control Kurama for a whole day while using PS , while Obito's puny could only control it for few minutes while using just one MS technique and that's with Hashirama's cells .
JJ Madara only had problems with Obito because Obito did nothing but phasing , if he tried to attack Madara , he would've need to materialize and then he'd be dead .It's not gonna be like here where Obito must attack to kill Madara .
Kamui is overrated as fuck , it's fucking slower than a TSB , the same TSB that can be dodged by gated Gai . No matter how hard people try to wank it .
Madara edges Obito in physical speed , reactions speed thanks to EMS straight komma , chakra poll , firepower , AoE and stamina ,and hype and portrayal , good luck arguing that Obito wins .

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Android (Apr 18, 2017)

kayz said:


> Rikudo DMS Obito rapes


This isn't Rikudo Obito though.


----------



## sabre320 (Apr 18, 2017)

sabre320 said:


> You  mean an exhausted kakashi managed to warp the gedos arm mid summoning with one eye and was about to kamui the juubis head but with 2 eyes he cant kamui the head gem of ps....ok and why does madara get kurama and not obito? Both can use the summoning and can unsummon it aswell...one eyed kakashi was able to warp gedo mazo mid summoning that is massive speed so much so kcm minato was amazed yet with double the speed he cant against madara who will get the time to summon kurama cover it with ps charge bijudamas and launch a barrage while obito who has st techniques and double kamui will look at him and wait....ok





GuidingThunder said:


> I don't want to go in a long discussion now since i'm tired as shit , so i'm only gonna do it once .
> 
> 
> Kakashi warped the GM's head , a thing that can not defend it's self , unlike Madara and his PS .
> ...


Dont need much luck man dms obito is straight hax.


----------



## ARGUS (Apr 18, 2017)

Obito beats Madara since nothing in the latters arsenal can adequately counter both the kamuis moves 

 -- superior firepower is null and void here
 -- having more chakra to maintain susanoo is also null and void when Obito can easily outlast Madara using PS since his kamui takes far less chakra 
 -- fight ends with Obito eventually warping madaras head off 

Obito wins

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 18, 2017)

@Troyse22 you gonna elaborate on that "no" or?


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 18, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> @Troyse22 you gonna elaborate on that "no" or?



I honestly forget what I negged.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 18, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> I honestly forget what I negged.


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 18, 2017)

Not sure why you quoted me and did the same thing twice.

But I think it's because you thought Mads doesn't need Kyuubi or whatever to beat Obito.

The notion that he can beat DMS Obito is ridiculous in itself.
No version of Mads besides JJ can defeat DMS Obito.

I tried to neg @GuidingThunder too but I need to rep 8 different people

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 18, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> But I think it's because you thought Mads doesn't need Kyuubi or whatever to beat Obito.


Then im lost why you would neg me

Cuz i stated the opposite of this

I said outside of mads having the kyuubi i dont think he can do much


WorldsStrongest said:


> w/o kurama Mads really cant do much tho





WorldsStrongest said:


> Id put my money on Obito here as things stand






Troyse22 said:


> No version of Mads besides JJ can defeat DMS Obito.


Rinnegan Mads beats the fuck out of him with Limbo that Obito cant see or detect that have biju flooring physical strength, and FTW pollen counters Kamui phasing

JJ mads is super overkill


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 18, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Not sure why you quoted me and did the same thing twice.


Thats my bad, the site freaks on me sometimes

Deleted


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 18, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> So you negged me because you blatantly read my post incorrectly?
> 
> Nice
> 
> ...



my bad 

I'll give you some rep some time in the future to make up for my sins 



WorldsStrongest said:


> Rinnegan Mads beats the fuck out of him with Limbo that Obito cant see or detect that have biju flooring physical strength, and FTW pollen counters Kamui phasing
> 
> JJ mads is super overkill



It's arguable if Obito even needs to breathe due to Hashi cells or whatever the fuck (Someone made an excellent point in Akatsuki vs Madara on why he wouldn't need to breathe)

So pollen presumably does nothing.

Proof that Pre-JJ Rinnegan Mads can even react to 2x Kamui speed?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 18, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> It's arguable if Obito even needs to breathe due to Hashi cells or whatever the fuck (Someone made an excellent point in Akatsuki vs Madara on why he wouldn't need to breathe)


He still needs to breathe...Half of his body is still totally home grown uchiha...Including one of his lungs...

And hashi...Who is 100% made of hashi cells just btw...Still breathes...

Im also like 90% sure the dude pants during his battle with naruto

Panting=Breathing


Troyse22 said:


> So pollen presumably does nothing.


Nah thats just speculation

No matter how good the reasoning is...Nothing outright indicates Obito is the only shinobi in the entirety of the manga who doesnt breathe...


Troyse22 said:


> Proof that Pre-JJ Rinnegan Mads can even react to 2x Kamui speed?


He reacted to FTG blitz

Which is faster

He can also swap himself with his Limbo clones to escape mid warp like he escaped the rikudo CT


----------



## ARGUS (Apr 18, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Not sure why you quoted me and did the same thing twice.
> 
> But I think it's because you thought Mads doesn't need Kyuubi or whatever to beat Obito.
> 
> ...


Lol 
Madara with both Rinnegan would molest him. 
Even Edo Madara would defeat this Obito here.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 19, 2017)

ARGUS said:


> Obito beats Madara since nothing in the latters arsenal can adequately counter both the kamuis moves
> 
> -- superior firepower is null and void here
> -- having more chakra to maintain susanoo is also null and void when Obito can easily outlast Madara using PS since his kamui takes far less chakra
> ...



This is stupid. 

What is Obito going to do? His biggest fire-power is the fire-jutsu that is the size of the Juubi. 
What is that going to do to a mountain-cutter PS?


----------



## Mar55 (Apr 19, 2017)

Obito.


----------



## ARGUS (Apr 19, 2017)

Hussain said:


> This is stupid.
> 
> What is Obito going to do? His biggest fire-power is the fire-jutsu that is the size of the Juubi.
> What is that going to do to a mountain-cutter PS?


Kamui nulls PS and would rip it apart if it comes in contact

Katon is obviously not gonna do shit nor was it mentioned 

Though I feel that you're just trolling here


----------



## Android (Apr 19, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> I tried to neg @GuidingThunder too but I need to rep 8 different people


I just negged your ass

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Apr 19, 2017)

PS is good but since he cant land a hit on OBito ım gonna go with Obito. 
Plus Kamui, Uchiha Kaejin, Bakufu Ranbu, Mokuton can be a trouble even for PS. 

I think people didnt able to see new opportunities for Obito.

that obito guy able to use 3 close range Kamui while a Jinton box starts to incinerate and then closed. 

His close range kamui eye is that fast... Do you think Obito gonna use long range Kamui like Kakashi ?! 

With this kinda speed ı think Obito could be anywhere he want and he can shoot kamui anytime he want. 
And PS cant keep up with that. Smaller V4 Susano is better choice for Madara cuz PS is a open shooting target thats all. 

I think Obito gonna win with extreme diff. But still not %100 certain his opponent Madara after all but since this is only EMS Madara and OP didnt add Kyuubi. 

I dont think Madara w/o Rinnegan or Kyuubi or Mokuton gonna take out DMS Obito or Rinne + MS Obito.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Android (Apr 19, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> and FTW pollen counters Kamui phasing


 
I always lmao when people say the forest bloom counters Kamui intang .
I know you got this from @ARGUS , who stupidly thinks that :
1) Obito can not warp out of it's AoE .
2) The moment Obito materializes he goes night-night .
Which is pretty dumb since Obito takes only a secons to warp himself , so how the fuck will the pollen effect him exactly ? not even the Gokage fell asleep instantly and that's even after Madara used his fire style to consume what's left of the oxygen around

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kayz (Apr 19, 2017)

Guidingthunder said:


> This isn't Rikudo Obito though.


He still got Rikudo chakra though. Obito wins more times than not.


----------



## ARGUS (Apr 19, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> I always lmao when people say the forest bloom counters Kamui intang .
> I know you got this from @ARGUS , who stupidly thinks that


Its true  


> 1) Obito can not warp out of it's AoE .


 -- If he wants to teleport away, he has to solidify, meaning he inhales some of the pollen 
 -- if he wants to warp out of its AOE, then he is pretty much leaving the battleifed since the jutsu canonically formed an entire forest. and if he leaves the battlefield then he loses by default due to BFR


> 2) The moment Obito materializes he goes night-night .
> Which is pretty dumb since Obito takes only a secons to warp himself , so how the fuck will the pollen effect him exactly ? not even the Gokage fell asleep instantly and that's even after Madara used his fire style to consume what's left of the oxygen around


Doesnt matter if he doesnt fall instantly, 
 -- he cant warp the entire thing since its a whole forest and obitos kamui scale is simply not that large 
 -- he cant afford to stay intangible for as long as possible because of the 5min limit so once that limit is gone, so is he


----------



## Android (Apr 19, 2017)

kayz said:


> He still got Rikudo chakra though. Obito wins more times than not.


Uh uh .


sabre320 said:


> Stipulations : Obito *does not have* rikudo chakra


----------



## kayz (Apr 19, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Uh uh .


Read quickly through the thread. I didn't see the stipulations
But what would Obito lack without Rikudo chakra besides a flying PS


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 19, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> I always lmao when people say the forest bloom counters Kamui intang .
> I know you got this from @ARGUS , who stupidly thinks that :
> 1) Obito can not warp out of it's AoE .
> 2) The moment Obito materializes he goes night-night .
> Which is pretty dumb since Obito takes only a secons to warp himself , so how the fuck will the pollen effect him exactly ? not even the Gokage fell asleep instantly and that's even after Madara used his fire style to consume what's left of the oxygen around


Umm

Didnt get it from @ARGUS 

I got it from me...

Im not saying I was the original naruto fan who pioneered this argument 

But it wasnt inspired by something anyone else said either

And my argument differs from his im sure...

My logic with FTW countering Kamui is simple...Obito cannot fight while within the pollen...Kamui or no...

Its very straightforward

Kamui phasing still requires him to breathe, and if he breathes in the pollen he goes unconscious rather quickly...The gokage lasted seconds at best...Including A who was wearing Raiton armor at the time iirc...Tho he could have been in base, either way my point stands.

FTW is simply a tech that phasing does nothing to...Yes Obito can BFR to avoid it...But then what? Never come back? Great, now he loses due to ring out.

And tsunade, who has knowledge of the technique (somehow) warned the gokage to not inhale ANY of the pollen...Implying even a tiny amount is dangerous.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 19, 2017)

frankly, the FTW defeating Obito is retarded.

The guy has a big-ass fire jutsu. What is stopping him burning those flowers down?
some people really lack any creativity on how to solve the problems...


----------



## Shining Force (Apr 19, 2017)

He is breathing in Kamui Dimension, not outside. Unless the pollens attach him before activating Kamui, they won't bother his breathing. (Breathing inside Kamui Dimension then materialize again, rinse and repeat)
Edit : Normal humans can hold their breath for minutes, so IMO it won't bother Obito much unless the battle drags too long.


----------



## Troyse22 (Apr 19, 2017)

Hussain said:


> frankly, the FTW defeating Obito is retarded.
> 
> The guy has a big-ass fire jutsu. What is stopping him burning those flowers down?
> some people really lack any creativity on how to solve the problems...



"Asspulldara" can solve all problems ever, anytime.

That's why he wins


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 19, 2017)

Hussain said:


> The guy has a big-ass fire jutsu. What is stopping him burning those flowers down?


And then he is solid due to attacking...And open to be attacked

Either way the FTW does its job


----------



## Trojan (Apr 19, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> And then he is solid due to attacking...And open to be attacked
> 
> Either way the FTW does its job



Yeah, Hashirama has supersonic speed or some shit that will fire-off jutsu non-stop. 

He will have to be decently far from Obito in the first place in order to use this jutsu. As it wouldn't make sense to use it if Obito is right next to him. Even the databook classify it as "mid-long range" jutsu. 

Additionally, if Hashirama himself was within range, would the poison effect him as well? 

If Obito burns it down, that step will be over. If Hashirama used another jutsu after that, Kamui will be right there.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 19, 2017)

Hussain said:


> Yeah, Hashirama has supersonic speed or some shit


He does actually...Naruto verse shits on Supersonic speeds...Has since Part 1 genin...



Hussain said:


> He will have to be decently far from Obito in the first place in order to use this jutsu


Mads closed the gap very quickly




Hussain said:


> Additionally, if Hashirama himself was within range, would the poison effect him as well?


Couldnt tell ya

Maybe maybe not

Nothing to indicate either way

Mads wasnt affected but that coulda been due to him being an edo...I got nuthin




Hussain said:


> If Obito burns it down, that step will be over. If Hashirama used another jutsu after that, Kamui will be right there.


If obito even moves to burn it down he opens himself up to being attacked...

Mads could have a clone get in position to tag obito when he moves to burn the forest ahead of time if need be

And idk why you keep referencing Hashi here when this is a "Mads Vs Obito" thread...

And honestly this discussion is kinda irrelevant as EMS mads doesnt have FTW... i merely said rinnegan mads could use FTW to win where EMS mads could not


----------



## Trojan (Apr 19, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> If obito even moves to burn it down he opens himself up to being attacked...


Can you please show Hashirama used those several attacks back to back IMMEDIETLY that are faster than Kamui. 

Because until then. This seems more like a bad fanfiction.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Apr 19, 2017)

Hussain said:


> Can you please show Hashirama used those several attacks back to back IMMEDIETLY that are faster than Kamui


Never once have i referenced hashirama...


WorldsStrongest said:


> And idk why you keep referencing Hashi here when this is a "Mads Vs Obito" thread...





WorldsStrongest said:


> Mads could have a clone get in position to tag obito when he moves to burn the forest ahead of time if need be


----------



## Trojan (Apr 19, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Never once have i referenced hashirama...


lol, my bad. I got those threads mixed up. Since I basically replying nonstop. 
(And here I was thinking, why the fuck he keeps bringing Asspulldara! ) perhaps the jutsu being Hashi's was a factor 2. lol

Anyway, the same shit will most likely happen here. Asspulldara is not that far ahead in term of speed against Hashi.

Also, if Obito has Zetsu's body this jutsu shouldn't affect him anyway.
Heres Adult naruto using RSM against shin
As they function differently. 

Edit:
by rereading the chapter. It was actually stated that he does sleep. 
Now I don't know if it will affect him in that sense, or he will get "healed" because of that body. lol


----------

